# Sapphire Crystal Vs Mineral Crystal



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sapphire Crystal or Mineral Crystal with a cyclops?

What's people's opinions? - I'd like the cyclops, but is it worth living without to keep the sapphire?!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

In everyday use mineral will get scratched, almost inevitably...


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

hmmm, thats what i'm thinking........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

Sapphire every time given the choice!

A can scratch a mineral crystal just by looking at it!

And a mineral cyclops will look like its had an unfortunate meeting with an emery cloth after about a week on my wrist


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sapphire no doubt


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

or acrylic perhaps - mineral is just a bad compromise


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have any scratch on any mineral crystal but I tend to be careful with watches. Also, if you bang your watch against something, you might end up with a scracth or dent in your mineral crystal but a sapphire crystal is so hard that has virtually 0 capacity to disperse energy, ending up shattering. That's the reason a lot of military watches have mineral crystals as mandatory specification. Anyway, I wouldn't take into account something like that when it comes choosing a watch. If you want the cyclops and there's no other option, go for the mineral.

BTW, what watch are we talking about? A sapphire crystal can have a cyclops just the same... maybe you can get one installed latter on?


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, well I've order an RLT75 in standard form, as opposed to with a cyclops - cant wait to get it now!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

stew1982 said:


> Ok, well I've order an RLT75 in standard form, as opposed to with a cyclops - cant wait to get it now!


Can't Roy get you cyclops in that? You can take one out using heat, so I assume they are glued in... I know a lot of pleople hate cyclops but that's a watch I would want with one on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> I don't have any scratch on any mineral crystal but I tend to be careful with watches. Also, if you bang your watch against something, you might end up with a scracth or dent in your mineral crystal but* a sapphire crystal is so hard that has virtually 0 capacity to disperse energy, ending up shattering.* That's the reason a lot of military watches have mineral crystals as mandatory specification. Anyway, I wouldn't take into account something like that when it comes choosing a watch. If you want the cyclops and there's no other option, go for the mineral.
> 
> BTW, what watch are we talking about? A sapphire crystal can have a cyclops just the same... maybe you can get one installed latter on?


yeah, but it would have to be a pretty big point impact. i seem to have scratched most of the minerals i have owned and never yet put a mark on a sapphire.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Roy said if I wanted a cyclops, then it'd have to be Mineral - I'm guessing he doesn't have any sapphire with the cyclops' on, or there may be another reason.

If I really like the watch (which I think I will, I guess I can always have it changed at some point, along with an auto movement when funds allow! Or might just order another one later with a few custom changes!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> yeah, but it would have to be a pretty big point impact. i seem to have scratched most of the minerals i have owned and never yet put a mark on a sapphire.


Yeah, that's true. Actually, I've never seen numbers on this subject, just the operational principle. I guess it would depend on the size and shape of the crystal too, so something that would change from watch to watch...

BTW, I've seen several watches claiming to have "reinforced mineral crystal". What's that and how would they reinforce it? Wouldn't that be something else then, like Seiko's Hardlex?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

All of the sapphire crystals I've had were ever so slightly domed. This helps deflect the impact and reduce the energy imparted to any one specific area of the crystal.

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, but it would have to be a pretty big point impact. i seem to have scratched most of the minerals i have owned and never yet put a mark on a sapphire.
> ...


from my own personal experience hardex is no better than any other mineral crystal.

it doesnt appear to be all that scratch resistant but you cant really polish it - worst of both worlds - my opinion on mineral in general.

acrylic - easy to polish and usually easy to replace - sapphire usually bullet proof. mineral no thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Strange so many people are down on mineral glass I thought that was what Roy used in most of his watches. Have/had quite a few RLT watches and never had a problem with the glass. As for the argument against hardex well Seiko use this and I use a Seiko for work that goes through all kinds of bumps and scrapes and the glass is tip top. Same goes for a Seiko military I once had in fact I would take a Seiko over a CWC any day of the week. If you are wanting a watch as a tool watch Seiko/Citizen are THE watches to get having tried several others I wouldn't even bother going for anything else.

I think it all comes down to what you want your watch for. As others have said a scratch on a mineral glass and you have problems sorting it out. I would go for sapphire.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

other than my current spork and a samurai have scratched every seiko i've ever owned.

granted they were worn as daily beaters but they do get taken off for really heavy work.

i doubt i'd wear an rlt as a beater so mineral might be ok as it helps keep the cost down.

but then so does acrylic, so....sod it... its still the worst of the three options imho


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have had and still have all three types of crystal and have never had a problem with any of them. I have worn all three types as beaters at one time or another.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> other than my current spork and a samurai have scratched every seiko i've ever owned.
> 
> granted they were worn as daily beaters but they do get taken off for really heavy work.


You're too rough on your poor watches, what you need is one of these... :lol: :lol:



















I would actually loved to own the Buran (not with that dial though) but it's already a Swiss Buran with a striped down 7750 movement and pretty expensive. Plus, I think it's 50mm, so no way my wrist could handle that... :sadwalk:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

am trying to not wear the spork to work - have a casio i'll happily knock the carp out of - so it (the spork) should last a while.

an' as stated am pretty much in the habit of removing watch (and wedding ring) before going at the more mechanical stuff at work.

btw, two huge & god awful looking watches these K - would have to be paid to wear them :tongue2:

sorry about hijacking this thread - i'll bug out now and let the rest of the world have a say...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> am trying to not wear the spork to work - have a casio i'll happily knock the carp out of - so it (the spork) should last a while.
> 
> an' as stated am pretty much in the habit of removing watch (and wedding ring) before going at the more mechanical stuff at work.
> 
> ...


.

See why you are not hijacking the thread? You are talking about your experience and what you feel about this stuff, that's pretty much in the spirit of the question, the answer depends... In my case, I would pay to wear the Buran! Those bull bars should also be handy to stick notes in :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> other than my current spork and a samurai have scratched every seiko i've ever owned.
> 
> granted they were worn as daily beaters but they do get taken off for really heavy work.
> 
> ...


What the hell do you do brick laying and get the watch stuck in the cement mixer? 

Been through all kinds of scrapes with mine including trekking home and abroad and not a mark on them.

Or did you get one of those "Cough cough" of dubious origin watches


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it possible to AR coat a mineral crystal? I'm guessing it's not worth the cost which would explain why I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure but the Citizen Orca is sometimes described as having a non-reflective mineral crystal. I have one and I think there's no AR coating... it throws plenty of reflexes...


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've done some research (whilst you guys have been discussing)

Looks like you can have a cyclops added after to sapphire anyway, so that's an option!

Oh and those watches with bars are.......awful. Does anyone remember the storm watch that had a grate over it, that opened so you could read the watch?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> All of the sapphire crystals I've had were *ever so slightly domed.* This helps deflect the impact and reduce the energy imparted to any one specific area of the crystal.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Perhaps a little extreme... but seriously considering getting one of these:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

stew1982 said:


> I've done some research (whilst you guys have been discussing)
> 
> Looks like you can have a cyclops added after to sapphire anyway, so that's an option!


Is it possible that Roy originally meant that he could add a mineral cyclops to the sapphire crystal? That's what he did for me once.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

you might have a very good point! - i'll check with him! (hope it's not too late if that right


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

The more I think about it, the more I think you might be right!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

stew1982 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think you might be right!


Here you go... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/adding-cyclops-407277.html


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll see what Roy says and worst case scenario I can add it later.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

robert75 said:


> What the hell do you do brick laying and get the watch stuck in the cement mixer?


customer support engineer for a medical imaging company. otherwise known as the bloke with a tool kit and a driving license.

so everything from pcb repair at component level, to motors / gear boxes, to software support, to imaging calibration, to you blaady name it and muggins has to try and do it.

on the plus side i occasionally get to hit things with things and chuck grease about the place.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > All of the sapphire crystals I've had were *ever so slightly domed.* This helps deflect the impact and reduce the energy imparted to any one specific area of the crystal.
> ...


That is nice. 

Later,

William


----------

